# What is the Purpose of the Puritanboard? - EVERYONE READ



## C. Matthew McMahon

I wanted to post this on the board about the board itself and its purpose. As of late, we have had a few people leave. I'm not afraid to tell you that because it has been blatantly posted on the board, and even if it was not posted, I would have still told you. Why? Because there is no reason for anyone to leave.

The purpose of the board is twofold: it is a means of influence, and it is a means of being influenced, all for the glory of God. We either influence one another, or we are influenced. Not everyone is at the same level of sanctification as everyone else. Sometimes the subjects that are discussed are far too heavy or weighty for newer Christians to be involved in. Other times some hot debate around theological issues causes zealous posts that may be fueled with some hearty theological pressure against ideas that may not be in accord with what you believe. That's OK. I did not start the Puritanboard with the intention that we would theological "baby" everyone. The purpose of the board is to exercise our theological minds so that we may become more like Christ - that we may help one another along to heaven.

The board has become a place where many who are dealing with critical theological issues debate one another. One issue is a the everlasting credo-paedo debate. Take this in perspective - there are many people who are thinking through this debate and trying to make a landing. Others have just crossed over. Other are more steadfast and firm in their position. Their posts reflect this because they are trying to figure things out. All that is well and good. Praise God we have a place where we can test our thoughts on other people, attempt to theologically overrule them by good argumentation, and enter into a thoughtful discussion. Pigeon holing someone is not a bad thing especially when the one trying to pigeon hole the other is working through their theology and trying to figure out if they are missing something. That helps them make a conscious decision which way they should go, and it also rubs others to consider that their position may not be as strong as they thought. All this comes down to debate. Luther posted the 95 Theses on the door of Wittenberg hoping to DEBATE. His Theses were less than "kind" in many ways. His objective was to set forth solid biblical material (in his mind) and debate other to see where he may be right and where he may be wrong.

On the board we debate. Debating is good. We live in a society of toleration where people don't want to talk about religion, and politics. Do we want to be politically correct or theologically accurate?

In terms of HOW we deal with one another, we should be charitable and helpful. That does not mean we should stop debating. I quote one of our moderators, "I'm tired of the &quot;he doesn't like my theology&quot; &quot;Oh he makes fun of my position&quot; &quot;Oh, you're inconsistent&quot; &quot;no, you're inconsistent&quot; &quot;no, you are really inconsistent&quot; back and forth." This is very tiring for both the moderators to continually step in and baby-sit, and for others who really want to think through positions. When someone gives a position, and then someone else says "That is inconsistent" without proving it, that is what we call "ad hominem" argumentation - its just poking at them without offering anything to state the "real" position you think you have.

We are called upon by the Lord to contend earnestly for the faith. (Jude 3) That does not necessarily involve being contentious; but it involves avoiding compromise, standing forth for what we believe, standing forth for the truth of God-without welching at any particular moment. Thus, we are bound to meet, at various points and various levels, people with whom we disagree.

As roger Nicole said, there are three thinks we should be thinking about when dealing with people with whom we theologically disagree: 

(1) What do I owe the person who differs from me? 

(2) What can I learn from the person who differs from me? 

(3) How can I cope with the person who differs from me?

If you are debating, but overlooking these, then you are sinning against your brother.

There is, therefore, an obligation if we are going to voice differences to make a serious effort to know the person and position with whom we differ. We must attempt to understand what a person means.

Similarly, in dealing with those who differ, we ought not to quibble about language just in order to pounce on our opponent because he or she has not used accurate wording. It is more effective to seek to apprehend what is meant and then to relate ourselves to the person's meaning.

In charity we should be thinking that the first thing that I should be prepared to learn is that I am wrong and the other person is right. Yes, you could be wrong. You are a fallen, but redeemed, human being. They could be a right. Consider this.

Our reputation will be better served if we show ourselves ready to be corrected when in error, rather than if we keep obstinately to our viewpoint when the evidence shows it to be wrong. I should welcome the correction. It makes me wise to welcome it: Proverbs 9:8 Do not correct a scoffer, lest he hate you; Rebuke a wise man, and he will love you.

We should remember:
"God alone is Lord of the conscience, and hath left it free from the doctrines and commandments of men which are in any way contrary to His Word, or beside it in matters of faith or worship&quot; (WCF 20:2).

We need here to be careful to make a reverent use of Scripture, quoting every reference in a way that is consistent with its context. This will protect our approach against the legitimate criticisms levied against &quot;proof-texting,&quot; a method that lifts scriptural statements from their environment, and marshals them as if they were isolated pronouncements vested with divine authority without regard to the way in which they are introduced in Holy Writ.

We must therefore, be careful to use the Scripture in such a way that an examination of the context will strengthen, not weaken the argument.

Perhaps the most important consideration for the Christian is to remain aware at all times of the goal to be achieved. It is the consistent perception of this goal that will give a basic orientation to the whole discussion: Are we attempting to win an argument in order to manifest our own superior knowledge and debating ability? Or are we seeking to win another person whom we perceive as enmeshed in error or inadequacy by exposing him or her to the truth and light that God has given to us?
As Dr. Nicole rightly says, "A Christian in carrying on discussions with those who differ should not be subject to the psychology of the boxing ring where the contestants are bent upon demolishing one another. Rather &quot;The Lord's servant must not quarrel: instead, he must be kind to everyone, able to teach, not resentful. Those who oppose him he must gently instruct, in hope that God will grant them repentance leading them to a knowledge of the truth, and that they will come to their senses...&quot; (2 Timothy 2:24-26).

May we take this all to heart and be wise in the manner in which we deal with one another.

But we must never, ever forget that we are after TRUTH. TRUTH that transforms us into the body of Christ, and like Christ, is what this discussion board is all about.

[Edited on 6-27-2004 by webmaster]

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## blhowes

[b:83de02c3cf]Matthew wrote:[/b:83de02c3cf]
The purpose of the board is twofold: it is a means of influence, and it is a means of being influenced, all for the glory of God. We either influence one another, or we are influenced.

I'd say that the board is definitely serving its purpose for me. I appreciate the influence that my paedo and credo brothers and sisters have on me. Iron truly does sharpen iron, even when we aren't part of the battle, but are meerly onlookers. 
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## Radar

*According to the Purpose of the Board...*

To me, this type of speech seems out of place for such &quot;discussions&quot;:

X says: &quot;C'mon Y, I have explained this point to you over and over for months and you refuse to listen to me!!!&quot;

This is insulting of Y, not uplifting or exhorting or even correcting. And it is arrogant of X, who misses the possibility that arguments that are convincing to himself are not [yet] convincing to others.

This stuff comes across to me as pure impatience, among other things, and it goes both directions (credo/paedo). Gently correct those who are in opposition. Be patient when wronged. Deal gently with the ignorant and misguided &lt;Heb 5:2&gt; (whomever you identify them to be).

My two cents...


----------



## FrozenChosen

I apologize for my more sour posts critical of the way you guys debate. I thought twice about posting that (should've thought thrice) but really, I think it was that tough love attitude that got me hooked here in the first place.

Matt, when you started this board did you have any idea of the community it would turn into?


----------



## Bladestunner316

I just wanted to apologize for any anger ive shown towards anyone here alot has been going on for me in my private life and I can easily get angry and take it out on the wrong people.

I do say though that for all us me mostly should respectfully disaree with each other no matter how ridiculous you think the other person s argument is being rude and insulting only creates tension and animosity towards oen another.

sincerelly,
blade

p.s. matt you sent it twice to me via email.


----------



## turmeric

I'm still sorting out where I am with paedo/credo but won't read the discussions, because 1. they get acrimonious, 2. Everyone says the same things again &amp; again. I've been baptized 3 times(God help me!) and did it the last time because after all these years I really was saved and wanted to make a break with the past. I enjoy the board, but it does get vicious around here sometimes. I just stay off those threads that seem to be going west.

[Edited on 6-28-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## Saiph

I am still wondering if I should join the Antiochian Orthodox church and stop posting here.


----------



## blhowes

[b:b3c8fb045b]Meg wrote:[/b:b3c8fb045b]
I enjoy the board, but it does get vicious around here sometimes. I just stay off those threads that seem to be going west. 

That's wise. Viewing things on the board is just like watching TV in some ways. If we don't like what we see, we can change stations (forums). One advantage this place has over the TV is we don't have to constantly be looking for the clicker (we're always misplacing ours in the couch cushions, or under a chair, or wherever).

Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Daniel - 


[quote:ef76495350]
Matt, when you started this board did you have any idea of the community it would turn into? 
[/quote:ef76495350]

Scot actually had to talk me into it for a while. I was very skeptical. But look at what God has done!


----------



## blhowes

[b:e41a620bbc]Matthew wrote:[/b:e41a620bbc]
Scot actually had to talk me into it for a while. I was very skeptical. But look at what God has done! 

Let's hear it for Scott!


----------



## mjbee

When I got Matt's e-mail this morning I just HAD to pop in and see what all the brouhaha was about! (No, I didn't disappear because I couldn't take the heated exchanges. Somebody here posted a link to Sermonaudio.com and I got hooked!)

I think the paedo/credo debate, which evokes so much passion, is always worth reading, because of the bigger theological picture which emerges. It's sad that some members have left, and a little ridiculous. You don't run away from home every time you get in a fight with your siblings! It would be understandable if they found heresy and/or blasphemy here, but that isn't the case. Withering criticism of your ideas is iron sharpening iron. 

I always listen to the Intro before I log in here. It makes me think of the sounds at my favorite bodybuilding gym. You know what they say. &quot;No pain, no gain.&quot;


----------



## JohnV

When I first joined this Board I kept up with every post. Every post. But then it was a lot less than it is tody. Now I can't keep up anymore. As such, the paedo/credo debate has not received my attention like should have. What I am saying is that I too got the attitude that I heard it all before, and I don't need to hear it again. That is a wrong attitude to carry on this Board. I have as much a need to listen to a new voice saying the same old things as that person has a need to say them to these old ears. I should be listening to the person, not just the arguments. 

At first I laid back on many threads, reading mostly and submitting my own views sparingly. As I got to kow everyone, I realized that I too needed to let others get to know me. So I posted on things that I felt strongly about, or that I felt I knew something about that would benefit others. At the same time I practiced my writing skills and my articulation. But mostly I sat at the feet of the ones who were educated, were wise, and were spiritually gifted. I have come to some very important decisions in my life, and this Board has been ery helpful in making them. (Decisions whch were of much more import than which strings to buy for my guitar.)

I wish to champion the dispositon of the Board. It may not have been perfect, but this Board has shown itself to be a reflection of that very ideal which I have found sanctifies discussion of any kind. The unity I see Eph 4 and Philip. 1-2 teaching is a kind where our being of one mind is the means to overcome not our differences, but our own and each others' misunderstandings and erroneous views. These latter we will have all our lives, but that does not mean we cannot have unity in being of one mind. 

Yes, I think that there is a certain view within our Reformed setting that is only a reflection of the world's modern philosophies instead of Scripture. But it may yet be that I am wrong. I am convinced, but I know the difference beween being convinced of that and being convicted by the Word. The former is not necessarily the latter. 

So I think it is important to learn to submit to each other, even when we think ourselves to be convinced of certain things which disagree with what others are convinced of; because we each bear the mark of our Saviour, not the stamp of each other. The mark of salvation is on my brother, and we both bear our misunderstandings and erroneous views until the Spirit frees us from them. Whatever we are given to know is of grace, whether we know a lot of a little. We should not despise that grace in our brothers. 

We may have failed from time to time, but yet this Board makes a great effort to esteem that grace that is in each of us, and to guard the dignity of Christ's body.


----------



## Me Died Blue

&amp; . I had some stuff to say, but there's not much to add anymore, especially after the last post. I plan to stay in fellowship with you all on this board until one of the following three things happen: 1) The board ends; 2) I die; 3) Christ returns. Thanks for posting this thread, Matt; it needed to be said.

In Christ,


----------



## BobVigneault

Hey Melissa, it was good to see a post from you on here again. Good Sabbath to you for all the opportunities I missed to wish you a Good Sabbath in the last few months.

I have long felt like the odd man out in the rest of the church world. A calvinist in a world of arminians. A presup in a world of evidentialists. A post trib in a world of pretribs. Seeking God centered worship in a world that worships the creature. Finally, a Sabbatarian in a world of Suday keepers. Ok, that one carries over to the board.

The PB is like an island of learning and a place to pursue Truth. It is not a place of like minds but of folks united by the Lords spirit. I couldn't disagree with some of you more on some subjects - but there is not a one of you a wouldn't be proud to stand beside and declare, &quot;This peson loves the Word and His Church and understands some things, listen to this person.&quot;

We will argue about church government, mode of baptism and apologetics until the Lord brings all things to an end. Whenever I get confused or mindnumbed I simply return to the one thinkg I understand for sure, it's where I came into this wonderful adventure - God Saves Sinners of whom I am the chief.

There are strong and passioned statements made on the board but there is balance. Overall, I've received both education and edification.
Thank you Matt for the board and thank you everone on it who is helping to equip the saints.

To those who have left, &quot;Don't go away mad.... COME BACK!!!!&quot;


----------



## py3ak

In the spirit of what has already been said, here is an excellent article by John Newton on the way to conduct controversy.

http://www.thirdmill.org/files/engl...02_9-33-28_AM~PT.Newton.godly.disputation.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco

[quote:aead8b287c][i:aead8b287c]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:aead8b287c]
I am still wondering if I should join the Antiochian Orthodox church and stop posting here. [/quote:aead8b287c]

uzzled:


----------



## luvroftheWord

I don't get it either, Fred. But I'm guessing that since Mark said it, it must be pretty funny.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Its where you catachize kids in blade runner

jk

I dont know what he is talking about either but he is blade runner brother

blade


----------



## New wine skin

I heard rick warren is coming out with a book called &quot;purpose driven chat rooms&quot; 

perhaps we should consult ....


----------



## daveb

I must say that I'm very thankful for this board. When I found this forum I quickly discovered this is a place where I could learn from my brothers and sisters in Christ, those who know much more than I do. 

I have been really interested in the debates here, they are good, they cause me to think about my position and consider the other persons. I'd never have such a chance apart from this board, there just aren't the people around me to facilitate such discussion. Because of this puritanboard is very important to me.

I have been challenged, and I have grown because of it. For that I thank you all.


----------



## FrozenChosen

Matt, if you want me to look around for some free chat rooms I can put them on my site if it's impossible (or impractical, too time consuming, etc) for them to be here. I've seen a few members ask around for it.

Or, I could try and set up some kind of IRC server and instruct people to download clients, and on how to connect, etc.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Daniel,
We have a chat room here. No one uses it though.......


----------



## Me Died Blue

Fred, Craig &amp; Nathan...regarding Mark's post, I'm pretty sure he's being totally sarcastic. I went to the [b:051b924caa]official site[/b:051b924caa] of the Antiochian Orthodox Church, and one thing they have to say is that &quot;God loves all mankind and desires that all human beings should believe in Him, know Him, abide in Him, and receive eternal life from Him.&quot; Furthermore, they list the Nicene Creed as their official statement of faith. So Mark's post seems to have been a &quot;hidden&quot; yet good joke when uncovered.


----------



## Bladestunner316

I was just joking around chris


----------



## Me Died Blue

I knew you were joking with the first part of your post, Nathan, but you also said that you weren't sure what he [i:788117e458]was[/i:788117e458] in fact talking about, and that's what I was addressing.


----------



## Bladestunner316

no worries


----------



## BobVigneault

I'm 'bumping' this from a couple years back.


----------



## panta dokimazete

I'm appreciating it...


----------



## Ivan

Thanks for bumping this, Bob. I appreciate the PB. My primary reason for being here is to help me in my understanding of Calvinism. 

This board will do nicely for that purpose.


----------



## Larry Hughes

As one elder pointed out to me that yes we exercise love but today's "nice" compromising climate is more like two cotton balls rubbing against each other under the guise of love. He concluded that when Iron truly does sharpen iron, sparks will fly.


----------



## caddy

Amen to that !



> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Thanks for bumping this, Bob. I appreciate the PB. My primary reason for being here is to help me in my understanding of Calvinism.
> 
> This board will do nicely for that purpose.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr

thank you very much for posting this.

i think that all activities should begin with an explicit purpose statement. i've even started putting purpose: at the bottom of new webpages i write. i think it a good exercise to think about why you are doing something and what you really want to get out of it.

sort of like asking, why should i get up, and force yourself to answer it each morning....


----------



## Herald

The PB provokes me to THINK! There is more to life than just Baptist circles and that is one of the reasons I appreciate the PB.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> As one elder pointed out to me that yes we exercise love but today's "nice" compromising climate is more like two cotton guts rubbing against each other under the guise of love. He concluded that when Iron truly does sharpen iron, sparks will fly.



Does that justify the anger and harsh attitude though? Does that mean that the ignited temper is justified? Sometimes when someone is justly rebuked for sin sparks fly for the wrong reason. Pride hides in all of us and the sparks are usually a result of our friction against being sharpened and rebuked. If the sharpness was already there the sharpening and sparks would not be needful. Plus, I have sharpened a few knives before and I have not seen sparks flying when I used my wet stone. Maybe the wrong tools are being used. A wet stone is much better than a file or grinder.


----------



## panta dokimazete

A bump from me since I have noticed more expression of Charity and changed my percentage...


----------



## VictorBravo

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> As one elder pointed out to me that yes we exercise love but today's "nice" compromising climate is more like two cotton guts rubbing against each other under the guise of love. He concluded that when Iron truly does sharpen iron, sparks will fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that justify the anger and harsh attitude though? Does that mean that the ignited temper is justified? Sometimes when someone is justly rebuked for sin sparks fly for the wrong reason. Pride hides in all of us and the sparks are usually a result of our friction against being sharpened and rebuked. If the sharpness was already there the sharpening and sparks would not be needful. Plus, I have sharpened a few knives before and I have not seen sparks flying when I used my wet stone. Maybe the wrong tools are being used. A wet stone is much better than a file or grinder.
Click to expand...


Excellent point, Randy. No quicker way to ruin a good knife than with the zealous use of a grinder. I'd add that when I set an edge using a sharpening iron, there are no sparks at all.

Vic


----------



## Cuirassier

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> Does that justify the anger and harsh attitude though? Does that mean that the ignited temper is justified? Sometimes when someone is justly rebuked for sin sparks fly for the wrong reason. Pride hides in all of us and the sparks are usually a result of our friction against being sharpened and rebuked. If the sharpness was already there the sharpening and sparks would not be needful. Plus, I have sharpened a few knives before and I have not seen sparks flying when I used my wet stone. Maybe the wrong tools are being used. A wet stone is much better than a file or grinder.



Brilliantly said!

We have all fallen into the trap of believing that the truth of our particular viewpoint obivates the need to present it with love. Christ's example to us on earth, as well as Scripture's instruction, teaches these are not mutually exclusive. Eph 4:15 reminds us of that very clearly:

" but, speaking the truth in love, may grow up in all things into Him who is the head"”Christ"”"

Thanks for the "bump" !

dl

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## Scott Bushey

*Bump*


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I love you man. The PB has been a blessing to me. I enjoy spirited debate and appreciate a place that tolerates it! God bless you and all here who love the Lord Jesus Christ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pergamum

I enjoy the board as a forum to get questions answered - though I do see much sin displayed in how people post. 

I agree with many people here on the PB, but if some of you talked to me like you post to others, I'd have to restrain myself from knocking your lights out.


With that said, I have been sharpened and have met many friends here.


----------



## caddy

Thanks for bumping as well Bob. The Lord drew me to believe the Doctrines of Grace about 2-3 years ago. How rich my faith is knowing the Lord is even more in control than I had previously thought. I have throughly enjoyed this forum since I joined earlier this year. I appreciate the wisdom and the knowledge so many of the members display. It is nice to just come in and glean.

 



Ivan said:


> Thanks for bumping this, Bob. I appreciate the PB. My primary reason for being here is to help me in my understanding of Calvinism.
> 
> This board will do nicely for that purpose.


----------



## BobVigneault

Your welcome gentlemen but credit for this most recent bump belongs to Mr. Scott Bushey. Carry on.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

trevorjohnson said:


> I enjoy the board as a forum to get questions answered - though I do see much sin displayed in how people post.
> 
> I agree with many people here on the PB, but if some of you talked to me like you post to others, I'd have to restrain myself from knocking your lights out.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have been sharpened and have met many friends here.



 {Removing log from eye}

Yes, there are some sinful posts. Thankfully this board is, on the balance, very edifying.


----------



## non dignus

I want to apologize to all the Baptists on PB for my attitude when I first joined. 

But I want to keep you on your toes like Cato did for Inspector Clouseau.

HI YAA!!!


----------



## kvanlaan

I've got to say that I find the attitude here very relaxed, on the whole. I really don't mind someone taking the stuffing out of me so long as their argument is Scripturally sound and the motivation in doing so is pure, and to His glory.

To me, these boards are a wonderful training ground and the best place to work the kinks out of one's theology. Witnessing to others, being questioned on the 'why' of my methods/beliefs and having nothing to come back with except a very pregnant 'um...' and a pause shows poor planning and inadequate preparation - two characteristics that are not usually seen as effective witnessing tools.

PS - Trevor, from the photos I've seen, you just don't look like the knock-your-lights-out kinda guy. Big enough to do it, sure, but way too friendly and happy-looking.


----------



## Pergamum

Kvanlaan;

Thanks. A cheesy smile can cover up many a sinful heart! Yep, we are pretty content. 

Although a good theological wrangling gets my blood up ever so often! Some things ARE worth fighting for - just as long as our same Team doesn't get killed by friendly fire.


----------



## JohnV

Thanks to this being bumped I've had a chance to reflect on these posts, and especially my own. I think I need to amend my post above somewhat, now that it's about two years old.

I've come to realize the characteristics that are intrinsic to an internet discussion board. There are many peculiarities, such as the coming and going of people, the wide margin of subscription to the standards of faith, mixture of different topics going on at once by the same people. Some things that we took for granted at first become sharp differences over time and exposure. Some assumed orthodoxies change with the membership and participation changes. I could go on. The point is that it is not as simple as a communion under the authority and leadership of elders who are answerable for their rulings and leadership. Mutuality takes on another dimension on a discussion board. I don't think that we've tackled that problem head on. And because of that we experience problems that at times cannot be resolved by any means available to us. Good men have left the Board, and some have stepped back on their participation. It's kind of like a lowest common denominator type of ecumenicity, only with the lowest bar a bit higher than that of evangelical churches. 

The changes we've seen have a lot to do with the maturity of the Board itself, not just its members. Its been around for a while, and some patterns have emerged that take on the face of how things are done here. We have to be able to differ with these patterns freely, without reproach. On the other hand, we also have to be ready to recognize truths even when we are in disagreement. 

On the whole, I've come to be aware of trends that transcend this board, that show the philosophical or cultural foci of our time. Being embroiled in an irreconcilable difference with my own church has made it more clear to me how people are taken up with current trends and persuasions, and often beyond the reach of the standards they claim to subscribe to. This cannot help but be reflected in my posts on this Board. There comes a time when some things cross lines that are not of personal views, but of cast-in-stone principles. How to deal with these in a loving, admonishing, and self-examining way is often hard to do because of the more free nature of the Board compared to a church setting. Some refer to this as getting a thicker skin. I tend to think that it requires a more careful and thorough approach.

All in all, we have to learn to deal with matters of our own maturity, as well as matters of the Board's maturity. We've hit a plateau, just like any discipline does after the initial steep curve. So let's be patient, and not expect the newness of the Board to continue forever.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

*Bump* 

I have been asked by non-members why I would want to be a part of this board, if your out there, please read. 

It's interesting that I bump it on the eve of the anniversary of the last bump. Happy Reformation Day!


----------



## etexas

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> *Bump*
> 
> I have been asked by non-members why I would want to be a part of this board, if your out there, please read.
> 
> It's interesting that I bump it on the eve of the anniversary of the last bump. Happy Reformation Day!


Glad you bumped this thread. It started before I became a member so I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## servantofmosthigh

Well, things must have changed since 2004. Being one of the newer members here, the reason why I joined is because of the non-hostile, amiable atmosphere as long as everyone's Reformed/Calvinistic/Augustinian/5-Pointer/whatever-else-we-may-be-called-insert-here.


----------



## snap_dragon

*This Board is*

Definitely a Godsend and like Wheaties for my intellectual and spiritual development.


----------



## PresbyDane

I would just like to thank everybody for the goodwill that I have experienced and I hope I have offended nobody if so please write me, sometimes I have a weird sence of humor and that can offend sometimes I have been told (still working with it)
I am glad to know all of You, even the people who promote "tough love"


----------



## ManleyBeasley

I also love it here. The PB has been a huge blessing to me.


----------



## Dewi Sant

Pergamum said:


> I enjoy the board as a forum to get questions answered - though I do see much sin displayed in how people post.
> 
> I agree with many people here on the PB, but if some of you talked to me like you post to others, I'd have to restrain myself from knocking your lights out.
> 
> 
> With that said, I have been sharpened and have met many friends here.



Nice, Pergamum! I have had the same temptation on other threads, though not this one yet. It's almost as if we were in the US Senate or something - way too partisan and partiularly un-christlike. Hope you're doing OK and your family as well.
BTW, Darryl, Bo, and others went to the John McArthur's Shepherd's Conference in Califa this week and were blessed.
I continue to pray for you and your family in the Mission Fields. 
Kris

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




PresbyDane said:


> I would just like to thank everybody for the goodwill that I have experienced and I hope I have offended nobody if so please write me, sometimes I have a weird sence of humor and that can offend sometimes I have been told (still working with it)
> I am glad to know all of You, even the people who promote "tough love"



Weird? What are ya - from Mors?


----------



## nwink

I've definitely benefited from the PB. I think profile pictures are one way people can realize they're debating with a real-life believer...since the Internet keeps us from debating face-to-face.


----------

